# **Bread Mexican Fatties Experiment**w/q/view



## got14u (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok I am not sure if this has been done the way I did this. I gotta some what of a idea off Dinners, Drive-ins, And Dives. I went a head and made full dough fatties. One with a pizza dough and one with a butter biscuit dough. Both store bought but I just don't have the bread thing down yet and didn't have time to try that to day do to my boys wrestling. I will explain one by one.

here are the humble beginnings


First one is a chorizo pizza dough fattie

Started with home made chorizo. What a color on this babby !


then I diced up some potatoes and onions along with some home grown corn we processed this summer and bagged up with some jalapenos. Browned everything with a little or a lot ..lol..bacon grease. I was feeling sick to my stomach I didn't through bacon in to these so I guess grease will have to do.

Ok both the chorizo and papa's are done after throwing in some green chile's and onions along with some lantana seasoning, sorry know pic of the papa's and corn


now we roll out the dough and get to slappin sown some stokes sauce

and now the rest of the fixins along with some smoke cheddar I did about a month ago.


Rolled her up and on to the next one. It will be a smoked pulled pork biscuit dough fattie. I smoked the butts awhile ago with some jalapeno jelly base and rubbed it with lantana of texas..man it was good.
I fryed up some more of that corn with no potatoes in it for this one..Man I love the color of this stuff

We started off the same as the other with some stokes and then we through on some pulled pork. and smoked cheddar for this one also.



all rolled up and heading to the smoker set at 270 but more like 300 on the MES

I really don't have a clue how long this will take but I will post the finished pics when it's done.
thanks for lookin


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 5, 2009)

I cannot wait to see the pictures.  The creativity on this site just blows my mind.  I have a lot to learn.


----------



## got14u (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks porkaholic..I just checked on the little loaves of love..lol here is a pic they still have quit awhile to go i think. 1 hour right now and still very soft in side. My MES is having a tough time right now because it is 14 degrees out and I didn't have a LONG preheat this time. oh well we shall see


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2009)

That was really creative - all flavors I love - cant wait to see the fishshed pics


----------



## rivet (Dec 5, 2009)

So far, so excellent Jerod! Keep them pics coming and let us know how you all liked them. Looked real good to me at this point...


----------



## meateater (Dec 6, 2009)

Now thats a great idea!  Looks great by the way.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow Jerod, those look like they are gonna be *DYNOMITE *...


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. My smoker was haveing a real hard time staying at 225 so after 2 1/2 hrs of smoke I went ahead and through it in to the oven to finish up...I am wondering if the inside is going to cook or not. maybe should of wrapped something bigger in it and had a thinner amount of dough. Here is a pic right before the oven


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 6, 2009)

really cool idea! thanks for the step by step. great work!


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok first I need to let you all know I love bread so my opinion is a little bias but I just want to say *OH MY GOD !* These were better then sausage fatties. If you like bread at all youneed to do one of these. I can't make my mind up if the pizza dough or biscuit were better. They were both amazing ! They smoked for about 2 1/2 hrs and then I put them in the oven at 350 for about 20 minutes. then took some melted butter and some smoked cheddar put both on top and back in for about 10 minutes. the inside was cooked perfectly. The corn flavor really came through in these. also the smoke flavor in the bread was great. he are the final pics


pizza dough chorizo fattie

biscuit dough pulled pork fattie


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! My wife just had to wipe my face of saliva.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 6, 2009)

Great idea and super Qview.


----------



## meateater (Dec 6, 2009)

I think you started a new category! I love calzones so I'm going to be all over this one!


----------



## pignit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys I was thinking "should I put this in the bread section?" lol
these are to die for. They where gone in minutes. I did bogart a little away for tomorrow tho
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




these really are a must !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and thanks for all the points guys ! really appreciated !


----------



## rivet (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Grief, Jerod what a pair of masterpieces!! Definitely on my to-do list and I am certain these will be a hit. That pizza-dough chorizo and corn baby looked out of this world! This is a calzone turned Spanish for sure 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Major points to you oin this one, bud!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Youi're my kind of smoker... taste buds on steroids.Smoke On bro.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice!  Great job on them.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta give you points for creativity.


----------



## autoferret (Dec 6, 2009)

I think that you picked the right kind of bread for each fatty!  going to have to try this some time!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

What a great idea, shame it was so cold out and you had to finish in the oven.  Don't you just love the Winter...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Everything sounded really good, definitely something I would order if a place around here made something like that.


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

Again thanks for the points. Next time I will make a sauce to drizzle over them or maybe just warm up some of the stokes sauce...the left overs from the fillings were great for breakfast burritos this morning. I just can't get over how good these were. I'll be making some this week again.


----------



## treegje (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow excellent job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






wish I was there to help put some of that away


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

Great looking fatty. And that Chorizo, oh my god does that look soooo much better than the stuff in the stores. Spending a number of years in El Paso, we have come to love the stuff. If I remember right, did you post a thread about your homemade Chorizo? I will have to find it. Great Job
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

come on over...lol..thanksThis stuff was actually not "completely" homemade. we used a spice pack from butcher-packer and then added some more kick to it with dried serranos, crushed red peppers, and a must is the vinegar addition. we used apple cider vinegar for this. If I would of had a red wine I would have used that.


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 6, 2009)

That is incredible.  Great idea, this is high on my to do list fer sure.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 6, 2009)

That looks pretty dang awesome.  I went to the store  utilizing my new found motivation with pictures of your finished product dancing merrily in my mind.  I got home and realized  =I got the wrong Pizza crust (regular).  This stuff wont roll out for nothing.  I guess the thin crust may be a little easier.  I kinda ended up with a calzone or something to that effect .


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

Well let's make sure to get some q/view...It was a pain in the but to get the biscuit dough rolled out also. Glad to hear I inspired somebody.


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 6, 2009)

Those look amazing.  It looks like the pizza one made sort of a calzone type product.  My wife really likes fresh breads so this one will have to be tried.  Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 6, 2009)

well you inspired me too when i was at the store i picked up some piZza dough.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Those look awesome!  The dough was perfectly cooked, and the fillings looked spicy, savory, and delicious!  MAN those are making me hungry.  I will try them for sure!


----------



## red stick bbq (Dec 7, 2009)

Yet another great cooking idea from this forum!  This one is surely worth some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

Excellent Qview and instructions.  I will be trying this one (biscuits are a weakness 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2009)

Talk about HoT POCKETS on straroids there. Those things look soooo good that you have to get some
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





sure for creativety and then pulling them out so golden brown and looking mighty tastey too.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 7, 2009)

I've seen several folks on here take a fatty that's been smoked and then wrap it in a dough and bake it.  But this is something I've never seen.  Very cool seeing the dough as part of the pinwheel.  I just love that look and you did it with bread.







to you sir!!!!!!  Looks excellent


----------



## got14u (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the great responses and the points..I hope we start seeing these pop up now and hear how other people thought they went. Some times I surprise my self..lol..if anyone goes to make some just know you can put the filling right up to the edge where you are going to start rolling it. And I will put more filling in next time do to the dough being more elastic then sausage. again thanks everyone for the points !


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 7, 2009)

Frickin' awesome man!!! Absolutely awesome!!


----------



## rivet (Dec 7, 2009)

Awright...planning to go to the grocery store today to get the stuff, but re-reading the post, apparently one type of canned pizza crust won't work? I checked out the pic at the beginning again and I see you used thin crust dough. According to FLATBROKE the "regular" crust didn't roll out worth beans.

Any idea why? I would think that it would roll out as good if not better. 

Any opinions are welcomed before I head out later today


----------



## got14u (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I had a tough time doing the biscuit dough..but I just re-needed it a lot and rolled like a crazy man...lol..I would think regular pizza dough would work also bud. just maybe a little more work. not to sure tho.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 19, 2009)

I know I'm late 11 days on this thread, but I gotta tell ya, totally got me in hack.  The wife was looking over my shoulder as I was reading this and she said it's gonna be on our next party.  (She's into breaded items, such as this).  I have just one question:  What is Stokes Sauce?  I haven't come across that item before?  Of course, I'll post my meager attempt at a reproduction of yours.  Got any lessons learned you want to pass along?


----------



## got14u (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments..here is a link to the stokes chile with pork...I have found it at wally world in the mexican section...good luck and can't wait to see the q/view
http://www.stokeschile.com/Store/pro...?products_id=1


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 6, 2010)

Man that looks awsome, gives me lots of ideas.  Sorry if I missed this, but what type of wood did you use to smoke it with?


----------



## got14u (Apr 6, 2010)

I used hickory for this smoke....give it a shot and don't forget the pics


----------



## wingman (Apr 6, 2010)

This looks so good!


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 6, 2010)

I also forgot to ask does the smoke penatrate the bread all the way through?


----------



## got14u (Apr 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say all the way through but it does take on the smoke flavor very well. I don't know if I would use mesquite tho.


----------

